# Warming it up for outdoor nationals



## feildfool (Jul 22, 2009)

If you could smoke just one AT’er at Outdoor Nationals who would you choose?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I refuse to answer until you clarify exactly what you mean by "smoking" someone. :zip:

If you're talking about out-scoring them, then heck, I got crispies from half of them already.


----------



## feildfool (Jul 22, 2009)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I refuse to answer until you clarify exactly what you mean by "smoking" someone. :zip:
> 
> If you're talking about out-scoring them, then heck, I got crispies from half of them already.


Leaving in the dust.
Crushing defeat.
Taking crispies.
Beating like a <fill in your favorite pet> then kicking down a dry well.
.....some just call it winning.

:darkbeer:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

I feel left out im not on the list


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

feildfool said:


> Leaving in the dust.
> Crushing defeat.
> Taking crispies.
> Beating like a <fill in your favorite pet> then kicking down a dry well.
> ...


OK, around here we just call it "kicking butt" - well, not really butt, but you know what I mean.

Guess I'm going to have to pick Spoon13 - why, cause he's a chewie that just too good when playing "our" Field games. :tongue: Bring it on Matt. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I voted other 

I have already beat everyone on your list or shoot close enough to them that it's not a big deal.... Rattleman. 

Sticky...got a collection of his...and I have to be tuning or have a bad day to loose to him usually 

Bubbleguts....:chortle: he learned his lesson already 

Lucky.... Seriously :noidea:

Laura....why is she even on the list? :noidea: not only does she not shoot field....there is no Laura leg humping going on over here :wink:

JBird....already worked him over last year

Prag....small time :wink:

Sarge.... Nobody pays attention Dragons anymore :doh:

That leaves Spoon13 and Rock Monkey...I want to shoot with both of them......beating them wouldn't be a goal or make me happy. 

I voted other....but the only person I really want to beat is me....he is the only one that kicks my arse. When I step on a course....I worry about what I am doing and the only person I really want to beat. 

When I hit my goal I am gonna sign a crispy over to myself


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

I voted other cuz I'd like to beat Jesse B:tongue:

That and I have never shot with any one on your list


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I'd like just one time to beat the head games I play with myself.......


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

All of the above,actually I would love to shoot with any of them.If I ever got over to the right coast area.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I made a list...does that mean I'm famous:dontknow:??

Seriously...anybody picking me is really aiming low...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

feildfool said:


> If you could smoke just one AT’er at Outdoor Nationals who would you choose?


Wow. I'm honored to make such a list. 



pragmatic_lee said:


> OK, around here we just call it "kicking butt" - well, not really butt, but you know what I mean.
> 
> Guess I'm going to have to pick Spoon13 - why, cause he's a chewie that just too good when playing "our" Field games. :tongue: Bring it on Matt. :wink:


Don't hate the player, hate the game!!!

BTW- That's Mr. Chewie to you.

Actually I'm starting to reclassify myself as a Spottie with Chewie tendencies. I will say that the only chewie event I have on my calendar for the rest of the year is the ASA State Championship because my club is hosting it. And the Club Championship, if they have one again this year.




Brown Hornet said:


> I voted other
> 
> I have already beat everyone on your list or shoot close enough to them that it's not a big deal.... Rattleman.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on that one. Maybe we can get together on the Hill.

I think I know what kind of scores I can achieve in Field Archery. I have yet to get there mostly because I have never had a setup dedicated to Field. This year I do. I am hoping to be able to catch a few more of the points I've been leaving on the course having a bow and arrows that I don't mind adjusting. In the past I've always used a 3D bow and arrows and really didn't want to mess with it too much because it was good to go on the 3D course. This year is different. And besides, the rest of my year is almost entirely dedicated to Field. No switching back and forth. That should be worth a point or two. Shouldn't it??


----------



## gcab (Mar 24, 2010)

I went with BH if that would mean instead of a crispy he would just stop replying to every thread with an attitude of knowing and doing it all before even though I don't remember seeing his name anywhere near the top anywhere for any tourney that matters.. especially like the thread recently where he said that Cuz is wrong... hmmm

An archer who has won pretty much everything at one point or another multiple times compared to someone who yaps all day on here not ever winning anything.... hmmm


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

And the newest in a long line of Hornet "haters" joins the fray...

Seriously dude, don't take Hornet (or yourself) that seriously...he really ain't all that bad a guy...for a commonwelcher/fairylander...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I refuse to answer until you clarify exactly what you mean by "smoking" someone. :zip:
> 
> If you're talking about out-scoring them, then heck, I got crispies from half of them already.


Me too...and that's pretty sad...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I refuse to answer until you clarify exactly what you mean by "smoking" someone. :zip:
> 
> If you're talking about out-scoring them, then heck, I got crispies from half of them already.





psargeant said:


> Me too...and that's pretty sad...


I gave you both WAY too many points that day.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> I feel left out im not on the list


They left you off of the list because they know they can't touch you, I know that from experiance.:wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Right now I want to beat anybody that shoots a 525. :nod:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

gcab said:


> I went with BH if that would mean instead of a crispy he would just stop replying to every thread with an attitude of knowing and doing it all before even though I don't remember seeing his name anywhere near the top anywhere for any tourney that matters.. especially like the thread recently where he said that Cuz is wrong... hmmm
> 
> An archer who has won pretty much everything at one point or another multiple times compared to someone who yaps all day on here not ever winning anything.... hmmm


I love douche bags.....:chortle: 

So in your world that means that nobody can know what they are talking if they haven't won.....that means that 99.9% of the archery world knows anything. That means that just about every person that is a coach in any sport can coach or teach.......

People like you that swear I have an attitude are the ones that don't know me....everyone else knows better. Your also the ones that swear I don't know what I am talking about....but yet can never seem to prove what I say wrong :doh:

Why do I post....because I LOVE ARCHERY....I LOVE MY ARCHERY brothers....and I LOVE helping them when I can. I also am the reason that this forum is here.....so if you or anyone else has a problem with that....don't post or come in here...pretty simple really. 

But that's right....you can have your opinion and post and say what you want but I can't.....my bad :chortle:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> I love douche bags.....:chortle:
> 
> So in your world that means that nobody can know what they are talking if they haven't won.....that means that 99.9% of the archery world knows anything. That means that just about every person that is a coach in any sport can coach or teach.......
> 
> ...




Wow... I totally missed the post you're addressing there.

1) There's certainly nothing wrong with being confident, and knowing one's abilities. I've never seen you overstate either.
2) If you've ever given anyone bad advice ... well ... I must have missed that too.
3) A little smack talk is part of the deal. We all do it at one time or another.

gcab.... this is for you...:beer: ... now when I see your name at the top of a list I'll take your posts that are critical of others a little more seriously.:wink:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

BH,

Don't get upset, I've shot for 48 years and I know absolutely nothing about archery because I have no silver bowls  It's like Charlie Brown said to Linus about his baseball team and their mediocre performance. "Those of us who can't do coach":wink::wink::wink:......SEE YOU IN THE FUNNY PAPERS:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

Dang Hornet, that's got to be a record, 5 posts and he's already giving you a bunch of crap:behindsof


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

A wise man once said that it is better to be silent and thought a fool then to open your mouth and remove all doubt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> A wise man once said that it is better to be silent and thought a fool then to open your mouth and remove all doubt.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OK.:zip:

:tongue:


----------



## slowbowin12 (Apr 14, 2008)

gcab said:


> I went with BH if that would mean instead of a crispy he would just stop replying to every thread with an attitude of knowing and doing it all before even though I don't remember seeing his name anywhere near the top anywhere for any tourney that matters.. especially like the thread recently where he said that Cuz is wrong... hmmm
> 
> An archer who has won pretty much everything at one point or another multiple times compared to someone who yaps all day on here not ever winning anything.... hmmm


I didnt see your name on there but i picked you:wink:, ive never met bh but he,s been helpfull on any question ive asked him on here. now i dont shoot any tourneys that matters either but i shoot 540's with pins so ifyou are ever in the lynchburg area of Virginia stop by Walton Park and we virginians will show you how its done.:tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

tabarch said:


> They left you off of the list because they know they can't touch you, I know that from experiance.:wink:


I don't know about that...I have at least 2 x hunter crispies:wink:!!!

I ain't saying how I got 1 of them though


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I refuse to answer until you clarify exactly what you mean by "smoking" someone. :zip:
> 
> If you're talking about out-scoring them, then heck, I got crispies from half of them already.



*
.....not from me...Old Man........yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm still running...........*



.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

spoon13 said:


> a wise man once said that it is better to be silent and thought a fool then to open your mouth and remove all doubt.
> _posted via mobile device_




*woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....*


.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm honored.. I made the list.. :chortle: :tongue:

Hmm... smoke at Nats, eh..... 

Hinky.. :becky:


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

psargeant said:


> I don't know about that...I have at least 2 x hunter crispies:wink:!!!
> 
> I ain't saying how I got 1 of them though


XHunter would have to spot me some points just to make it close to a compitition, now Sarge you could be on my list:wink::beer:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> I'm honored.. I made the list.. :chortle: :tongue:
> 
> Hmm... smoke at Nats, eh.....
> 
> Hinky.. :becky:


I see this guy,*IGluTu4U* ... but not you.:tongue:


... and why does an overwhelming majority seem to want a piece of Brown Hornet?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> I see this guy,*IGluTu4U* ... but not you.:tongue:
> 
> 
> ... and why does an overwhelming majority seem to want a piece of Brown Hornet?


Well, I could fix that, but.. don't wanna be accused of 'messin with the poll'... :nono:  :wink:

Cause they ain't been stung lately?? :noidea: :zip: :lol:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, I could fix that, but.. don't wanna be accused of 'messin with the poll'... :nono:  :wink:
> 
> Cause they ain't been stung lately?? :noidea: :zip: :lol:


Could be. Messing with the nest ain't smart unless they know what they're doing. :nono:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I love douche bags.....:chortle:
> 
> So in your world that means that nobody can know what they are talking if they haven't won.....that means that 99.9% of the archery world knows anything. That means that just about every person that is a coach in any sport can coach or teach.......
> 
> ...


Hornet are you off your MEDS again??


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

2005Ultramag said:


> I see this guy,*IGluTu4U* ... but not you.:tongue:
> 
> 
> ... and why does an overwhelming majority seem to want a piece of Brown Hornet?


Because some want to see a "brotha" actually shooting a bow 

and some aren't used to going out and really having a blast while shooting and they want to experience that:wink: :darkbeer:

and others for some reason think that I think that I am the chit with a bow....so they think beating me is some major deal....kind of like when people used to act the same way with OBT.....

Others....well others are jealous and or haters for some reason :chortle:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

The question is how did I make the list. What did I do to you?? You somehow put me into this group of misfits. It just ain't fair I tell you.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Because some want to see a "brotha" actually shooting a bow
> 
> and some aren't used to going out and really having a blast while shooting and they want to experience that:wink: :darkbeer:
> 
> ...


It all fits, and makes perfect sense. Thank you, oh wise mod.:77:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

tabarch said:


> XHunter would have to spot me some points just to make it close to a compitition, now Sarge you could be on my list:wink::beer:


I mentioned that I wasn't admitting what it took to get one of them :wink::secret:...

I did beat him clean for one of them though on the Hill...a forty yard indoor closest to the x on an Nfaa blue face...Even a blind squirrel gets a nut once in a while :shade::beer:

And like I said, if your gunning for me...you should probably set your sights a little higher...


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> I feel left out im not on the list


You got my vote Brad. (On the "Other" line.)
If I can smoke you with the scores you put up, I would be considered the greatest Pin shooter ever.  
over 100 x's per tourney on a regular basis. That's some good shooting. Of course you are shooting that Dark-side set-up, but I am gunning for you.

Me and my new C4 :wink:

Lofty goal. :clap:


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

OTHER!!:cheer2:


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Got Lucky...........does she even have a bow anymore???????:tongue:

Your poll is nice but how many on that list will even venture out to Darrington? 

Heck I don't think that BH's little legs could carry him up them hills let alone shoot them.....this ain't no flat landers course.:wink:

As for the rest, just try and keep up with this ol' retired Navy dude. :zip::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:

Remember the BBQ at my trailer. ELK and fresh crab. I hear someONE may be attending as well. We shall see.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

USNarcher said:


> Got Lucky...........does she even have a bow anymore???????:tongue:
> Last time I saw her she did...it wasn't that long ago either...
> Your poll is nice but how many on that list will even venture out to Darrington?
> Not me, though I sure would love too...I'm going to make it out there sometime, just not in the cards this year...
> ...


Like that is gonna happen. someONE won't even show his face locally...


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

USNarcher said:


> Got Lucky...........does she even have a bow anymore???????:tongue:
> 
> Your poll is nice but how many on that list will even venture out to Darrington?
> 
> ...



C'mon out to Billy's Hill in the Cumberland mountains in June.:wink:

Whatever you have is likely no tougher than that. :nono:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> C'mon out to Billy's Hill in the Cumberland mountains in June.:wink:
> 
> Whatever you have is likely no tougher than that. :nono:


Remember he's talking about the Rocky Mountains in Washington State...I wouldn't be so sure. I've not been to Darrington, but know several who have and they swear its tough. Maybe Hinky can jump in and tell us what its like. I know he's shot both.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

psargeant said:


> Remember he's talking about the Rocky Mountains in Washington State...I wouldn't be so sure. I've not been to Darrington, but know several who have and they swear its tough. Maybe Hinky can jump in and tell us what its like. I know he's shot both.


Granted, the elevation might be an issue for those of us that live 150' above sea level.


----------



## RED69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Cant wait to get back to Darrington! Save that crab Matt! Bringin a couple of fresh fish with also. 

As for who to beat, HHHMMM. 

Jody


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

RED69 said:


> Cant wait to get back to Darrington! Save that crab Matt! Bringin a couple of fresh fish with also.
> 
> As for who to beat, HHHMMM.
> 
> Jody


Just don't boil those crabs!

http://www.ehow.com/how_4663246_steam-crabs-baltimore-way.html


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

2005Ultramag said:


> C'mon out to Billy's Hill in the Cumberland mountains in June.:wink:
> 
> Whatever you have is likely no tougher than that. :nono:


Sorry, can't make that one..got NAA Field Nationals in Spokane in June. Now that's a rough one. Them 70 degree up hill and down hills will get ya. :tongue:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

USNarcher said:


> Sorry, can't make that one..got NAA Field Nationals in Spokane in June. Now that's a rough one. Them 70 degree up hill and down hills will get ya. :tongue:



http://darringtonarchers.com/pictures.html

No pictures of the course, but the area looks alot like Cumberland, Maryland from what pictures there are.

Beautiful countryside.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

2005Ultramag said:


> http://darringtonarchers.com/pictures.html
> 
> No pictures of the course, but the area looks alot like Cumberland, Maryland from what pictures there are.
> 
> Beautiful countryside.


They could be real similar. The elevation isn't that high, just a couple hundred feet. The old guys get to shoot the easy courses and we will be up on the hill side. A lot of side hills and not many flat shots.

It is a really nice course, the only issue is lodging. I will take some pictures this month and post them.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

USNarcher said:


> They could be real similar. The elevation isn't that high, just a couple hundred feet. The old guys get to shoot the easy courses and we will be up on the hill side. A lot of side hills and not many flat shots.
> 
> It is a really nice course, the only issue is lodging. I will take some pictures this month and post them.


Sounds really nice. The Cumberland Bowhunters field course has 14 targets working up the hillside, and 14 coming down.... with an 80 walkup shooting down the side if the hill.:wink:


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

psargeant said:


> Remember he's talking about the Rocky Mountains in Washington State...I wouldn't be so sure. I've not been to Darrington, but know several who have and they swear its tough. Maybe Hinky can jump in and tell us what its like. I know he's shot both.


Speaking of Hinky.....where has the knuckle dragger been. He hasn't been to any big shoots. Is he still shooting or did someOne put some influence on him.

Also speaking of ONE. I have heard from the Salami Swami that the little woman wants to attend Darrington......so we shall see.


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Easy and not on your list...

jesse.... or Cuz


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Spent over 5 hours at the range today fine tuning, setting marks, and practicing. I'm anxious to get a full round under my belt now.


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*Blue Glide*



blueglide1 said:


> All of the above,actually I would love to shoot with any of them.If I ever got over to the right coast area.


now there is someone I would want to shoot against on the field course. I am only a 540ish shooter so I am guessing I would need my A+ game. :thumbs_up


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

X-Ray said:


> now there is someone I would want to shoot against on the field course. I am only a 540ish shooter so I am guessing I would need my A+ game. :thumbs_up


I'd almost kill for a 540.

My PB right now is 517... with a bullet.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Would love to shoot with anyone on the list!! Maybe at Darrington!!

I shot 14 Field on Saturday and started the first 4 targets with 4-4x, 20's!!

It went to hell from there!!!! Can't wait for Isabella this weekend and Redding!!


----------



## feildfool (Jul 22, 2009)

*Update*

1st Brown Hornet
2nd other
3rd Got Lucky
4th tied with many


----------

